# Brake Caliper Piston Tool



## dzhopa (Aug 2, 2007)

Specifically in reference to the the Schwaben - Brake Caliper Piston Tool sold by ECS Tuning (ES#9747):
Am I correct in assuming the below pictured attachment is for compressing the front pistons?
In a nutshell I am wondering if this inexpensive tool will work for compressing both front and rear caliper pistons.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (dzhopa)*

yes


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (dzhopa)*

I wanted to buy the kit but ending up renting it for free from a automotive shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## russellt (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (1Point8TDan)*

I AM HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM . I AM ABOUT TO BUY REMANS from pep boys . 75$ a piece but alot better than what i am rolling on now . the parking brake dosn't release properly . there is no ghetto way to compresss those calipers . that tool pointed to in the pic also fits the rear calipers on my 89 gti. love to haVE IT .


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

i bought me the kit . and am very happy, the front calipers i do with a c clamp however. good kit for only 35 in autozone.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (dzhopa)*

A mentioned above, that part you identified is for the front calipers. The groove in the center allows the pins on the end of the threaded tool to turn freely, since the front pistons should be pushed straight in and not turned.


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (IJM)*

would keeping the cap on my brake fluid reservoir prevent the rear caliper piston from compressing far enough to allow room for the pads and rotor?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Caliper Piston Tool (wetwithwaterwings)*

No if the vent hole is not totally clogged fluid should just pour down outa the resivour...but why do you want to do that? Suck some fluid outa the resivour and compress the pistons...you dont' wanna get brake fluid all over the place..it eats paint like mad!


----------



## gogolf2006 (May 9, 2008)

I bought a tool from O-rileys for $12 that attaches to a ratchet. works great.


----------



## 1.8-turbo-macomb (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (gogolf2006)*

that one is for the front and the one two above it is for the rear works great


----------



## jesusburrito (Jul 29, 2008)

What is the name of the cheaper tools that you guys picked up at the local stores. B/C i just purchased the special T10165 tool for $100 and if i can find something else I can get the job done now instead of waiting and i can return the other one.


----------



## wetwithwaterwings (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jesusburrito)*

of course i find the hex tool after i f*ck my caliper up
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...1100A








$60.00


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (jesusburrito)*

Harbor Freight has a set for $30 regular price, and usually on sale for $20.
Visit HarborFreight.com, or a local HF store.


----------

